# Issues with printing Next Level t-shirts



## 4theTeam (Feb 21, 2011)

Just did a large job of Next Level 3300L and 3600 t-shirts - 2 color plastisol. We had alot of problems, I think because of how stretchy the shirts are. The design was perfectly aligned with the platens. We have lines on the platens to determine middle, etc. Carefully dressed the shirts - when we took them off the imprint was crooked. Too much adhesive on platen? Not enough? Are the shirts sewn crooked? 
The shirts feel wonderful and I would like to work with them again, however if I am trashing 1/3 of them due to bad prints, it is not going to happen. Has anyone else had issues with these shirts or can someone give me some hints. They do not handle like any other shirt I have printed.


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

don't follow the direction of the threads as a guide for how straight they are. They are knitted at a bias. Use the side seams to ensure even layout on either side. They're great quality shirts and I am pleased with their performance. The women's tshirts are made smaller than most other brands however and we recommend that ladies go up a size.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

this sounds simple, but if your printer is smoothing the shirts out with his hands before printing, he/she could be "warping" the shirt. then when the shirt is removed, the print is out of alignment. i gently smooth the shirt out, and only in one direction.


----------



## 4theTeam (Feb 21, 2011)

23spiderman said:


> this sounds simple, but if your printer is smoothing the shirts out with his hands before printing, he/she could be "warping" the shirt. then when the shirt is removed, the print is out of alignment. i gently smooth the shirt out, and only in one direction.


OK - that sounds like what must be happening. Is it because of how much stretch is in these shirts? Guess we will need a practice session on gentle dressing of the shirts - myself included. Hmmm


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

some shops don't touch the shirt after it's been dressed. it's a habit of mine (maybe a bad one?) to gently smooth it out to ensure it's stuck to the adhesive on the platen. i guess pulling/pushing the squeegee does the same thing, though...

i'm not sure about the stretch, but they are much thinner and softer, which maybe causes them to move more. i once had a printer ruin shirt after shirt because he was warping the print area with his hands. the print was literally wavy across the chest. he didn't last long since he usually had more ink on him than the shirt!


----------

